# Front VW emblem



## bvillelounge (Jan 28, 2003)

How do I take the front VW emblem off the front of an old grille for use on a different grille? The clips do not seem to want to come off unless you break them off and I have tried to lube them down to make the clips looser. Any help is appreciated. 
Thanks
Joe.


----------



## bvillelounge (Jan 28, 2003)

Nevermind. I have it. Thanks.


----------

